# Two Man Set & other ideas...



## GouRonin (Dec 26, 2001)

Now Two Man set as written in the book "Secrets of chinese karate" is incorrect and Parker did so apparently to know who learned it from a teacher and who learned it from the book.

The question I have is, are any of his other books full of ideas like this?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Now Two Man set as written in the book "Secrets of chinese karate" is incorrect and Parker did so apparently to know who learned it from a teacher and who learned it from the book.*



It's common for mapmakers to insert a few fictitious streets or cities in there maps to catch those who would copy from them. I haven't heard of this before, though it reminds of Bob Duggan's tales at www.hwarang.org of discerning the true origins of Hwa Rang Do.


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

I have only casually thumbed through the book "Secrets of Chinese Karate", though it is one I will buy at some point just to "round out" my collection.  I didn't buy it previously, as it seemed far too basic in its contents.

What is wrong in the two-man set as shown there?  Do you really think SGM Parker put it there wrong for the reasons you suggest, or could it be just a screw-up?  Screw-ups can and do happen- just take a read through Leilani Parkers Book "Memories of Ed Parker"- I have never seen so many misspelled words and wrong information in print!  It's like nobody proof-read it before it went to print.

Just curious.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2002)

No offense to my kenpo brethren, but that seems to be common
in forums also.  LOADS of misspelled words.  What up with 
that?


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey Kirk!!  Actually there is a difference between a mispelled word and a typographical error.  A mispelled word is when the person typed it exactly how they intended and it is wrong.  A typo is when you accidentally hit a wrong key and post it without catching your error.

I'm a stickler for that stuff, and I usually police myself pretty thoroughly- but sometimes we all get in a hurry and miss stuff.

But when it comes to actually publishing a book, there are many levels of proofreading that take place before it goes to print, but that was obviously was NOT the case with Mrs. Parkers book.  I was almost embarrassed for her when I read it.  It is a good for anyone who is interested in Kenpo and SGM Parker, but it has a vast amount of errors in it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *Do you really think SGM Parker put it there wrong for the reasons you suggest, or could it be just a screw-up?*



I know nothing of the particulars of this situation but I must say that the old "Uh, I didn't make a mistake--I was just seeing if you were paying attention" bit seems a tad suspicious.

Still, it would be interesting if it were truly the case that he had done that as a test!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

I too had heard, that SGM Parker had done this on a few occaisions to see where and how the knowledge was flowing.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

Anyone can publish anything.

The publisher though should have the errors corrected though.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

From what I have heard Mrs. Parker is a very headstrong woman and may have said it is to be published as is or not at all.  Things like that do happen from time to time.


And you are right anyone can get published.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

...and no I won't say where.


----------



## donald (Feb 14, 2002)

I was witness to this very thing. Supposedly Mr.Parker taught a kenpo instructor a form and/or forms wrong on purpose! The reasoning I was given for this. Was to cause the person to think it through, realize it was wrong based on previously assimilated material. Then correct it on their own? Did'nt make any sense to me then. Does'nt make any sense to me now!!! Does anyone know if this was/is a common practice in kenpo, or other systems? Seem counter productive to me.
Salute in Christ,
Donald :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 14, 2002)

I have seen students taught a form somewhat incorrectly because the instructor was pissed with them.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *I was witness to this very thing. Supposedly Mr.Parker taught a kenpo instructor a form and/or forms wrong on purpose! The reasoning I was given for this. Was to cause the person to think it through, realize it was wrong based on previously assimilated material. Then correct it on their own? Donald :asian: *




Think of it this way.  Mr. Parker did not teach the form or technique wrong.  But he simply taught it differently to each of his students, maybe a check high maybe  a poke instead of a vertical punch.  He could then look back at it later and say you are part of Joe Blows lineage.  And they would never now why.  He could also see, how what he taught either became watered down or better.  Remember Mr. Parker had a purpose in all that he taught.  Because like us he was still learning and developing rather new principles.  And I also agree with what you stated Don.
Remember this is the book of Mike, but I think most will agree.  It only makes sense (at least to me).

Michael:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 14, 2002)

How many of you are in the midwest?  I would like to meet all of you and exchange this set and other ideas about Kenpo.  Maybe we can have a Kenpo Martial Talk picnic or some goofy thing like that.  Sounds like we have some real experienced martial artists on our hands here, and it would definately benifit all of us to come together as individuals not as associations.

Just a thought.

Michael


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 14, 2002)

When can I test for  my yellow? This white is hurting my eyes.   

Michael


----------



## Blindside (Feb 15, 2002)

"How many of you are in the midwest? I would like to meet all of you and exchange this set and other ideas about Kenpo. Maybe we can have a Kenpo Martial Talk picnic or some goofy thing like that. "

Oh man, you need to talk to a guy named Dan Farmer....


"When can I test for my yellow? This white is hurting my eyes."

Rank hungry are we?   Its ok, I was thinking the same thing.

Lamont


----------



## kenpo_cory (Feb 15, 2002)

I too have heard that Mr. Parker would teach incorrect principles. I was told the reason for this was to see if his students were paying attention and thinking for themselves or just blindly following everything he told them.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *...and no I won't say where. *





Dude.... No fair, thats one of those tings where you either keep quiet about it, or you give the information without reserve. 

:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Are Sealed!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

Gou wrote a great article, I was lucky enough to read it, and was quite impressed.  I hope he keeps writing articles like the one he did, it was quite informative.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

When, where, on what, awwwwwwwww come on........ 
really?!   He can write?  I wanna read this!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *When, where, on what, awwwwwwwww come on........
> really?!   He can write?  I wanna read this! *



And it wasn't even in crayon.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

then he used legos to enhance it .......... right.......?

Tell me it isn't so.......... ethyl!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *then he used legos to enhance it .......... right.......?
> 
> Tell me it isn't so.......... ethyl! *



I believe one of the rules of this forum is no streaking, if not I would now like to put the motion forward.

Seriously, though Gou wrote a great article, and you can access it from the J.A.K.S. forum.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

I'll probably get in trouble for posting this but I haven't pushed my luck for atleast 3 hours.

http://ckfonline.org/article.pl?sid=02/01/18/1718203&mode=thread


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2002)

How many know and use the "box set"?

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *How many know and use the "box set"?
> 
> :asian: *



If you would breifly explain "box set".  We may use it, but we may call it something else.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2002)

it's in the "Secrets of Chinese Karate" Chapter  11, pg 86 - it is a footwork pattern that is used in numerous exercises.

:asian:


----------

